# First Elk in ontaario with bow



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats Scott Holland for the first Elk killed in Ontario with bow...nice job








:darkbeer::darkbeer:
Andy


----------



## flyrod04 (May 23, 2013)

Awesome, what a dream hunt!!!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats to the lucky hunter


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats Scotty


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job Mr. Holland!!!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Congrats Scott! Looks like a great animal.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

way to go Scott,congrats.what zone were you in.i have been putting in for a archery tag since it open and still nothing


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Bo Hntn (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the Kudos everyone.
We were hunting in WMU 61, i passed up a smaller 6x6 on Tuesday - that was tough!! We knew there were bigger Bulls around and Friday this guy showed up. He green scores 268 net with the broken G4 so he should make the P&Y min of 260 after the 60 day drying period.
Cheers to my hunting partner Rob Giugovaz pictured on left.
Thanks Scott


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Dude that's awesome.congrats.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats on your big elk.
Great picture!!!. :canada:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Holy WOW!! Fantastic, congrats.....are you hearing anything about elk in wmu 56?


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Friggin awesome! Way to go!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

There are a few scattered elk in wmu 56 but mostly to the east of Haliburton. Two years ago there were two that spent the summer at hurburn rd and the 118 north of Haliburton.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Curious, is this relocated animals or have they migrated in?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

congrats Scott way to go, finally an Elk archery kill


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet congrats 


Sent using old school smoke signal


----------



## Bo Hntn (May 8, 2012)

These animals were relocated some 10 years ago from Alberta, i believe - a re-introduction through hunter funding and the OFAH much like the Wild Turkey re-introduction. There is a very limited draw for a few tags in areas where the MNR feels it can sustain a small hunt. Cheers Scott


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Scott also had the first Ontario turkey kill with the bow, great job old buddy


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Awsome, congrats would love to hunt them one day.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Good job Scott and Rob, can`t wait to hear the details on Tuesday. Awesome job brother!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

was I home depot and guy in front just back from hunt had a cow tag and got one 20 yds not spooked at all had video on phone cool to see stalked twice within 20 yds and came to call


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

MJewell said:


> There are a few scattered elk in wmu 56 but mostly to the east of Haliburton. Two years ago there were two that spent the summer at hurburn rd and the 118 north of Haliburton.


Thx bud, 
two summers ago, 5kms south of Gooderham while at a lake fishing (they call it Rusty Shoe) and catching frogs for bait at the marshy north end, we saw at least enough tracks for 20 animals. I had to believe they were elk. Too small and too many for moose and way too big and wet for deer, most tracks were the size of your fist. This was mid summer. Now everytime we walk trails we keep a look out for tracks. So far nothing in our area 8 kms north of Gooderham.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats on a great bull man! And a big congrats to the 1st Archery Elk taken in Ontario!
What a rush that must've been! Did he come in screaming? How far was the shot?
Would love to hear details.....
I had no idea that nobody has taken one with the bow yet.....boggles my mind.
What a great accomplishment. Congrats again!


----------



## Bo Hntn (May 8, 2012)

Hi All, a quick response to those curious about the hunt.
I knew no one had taken an Elk with a bow yet in Ontario, so our plan was to hunt the first week with bow, then Rob was going to switch to Black Powder. I was sticking with the bow as i had shot the first Wild Turkey with a bow back in 1990. We had good Bull responses most days, one smaller 6x6 came in on Tuesday morning - i have him on GoPro at 20 yds and i passed him up as i knew there was at least one bigger Bull in the area (yes letting the small ones walk does pay off sometimes :wink The Bulls were'nt coming in hard to the call but responded well, on Friday morning the herd had crossed over to property we were hunting, the Bull i shot passed by my tree stand at 10 yds but i thought it was a little to dark to shoot - a cloudy morning. He was busy rounding up Cows and passed by later at 50 yds, then he came back at 30 yds which is the shot i took. A truly exciting experience to hear Bull Elk bugling in Ontario and to be able to hunt them, i hope the herd grows and more opportunities open up. A difficult tag to draw but worth the wait.
I am a very fortunate Archer, and thankful for all the Kudos from everyone.
Cheers Scott Holland


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Amazing animal and an unbelievable hunt.


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

